#ubuntu-leadership 2012-05-19
<YoBoY> Good morning
<DarwinSurvivor> morning
<benonsoftware> The topic needs updating :)
<DarwinSurvivor> good lord, OCTOBER?!?
<YoBoY> sorry to ask, but does this chan / group have a future ? ^^" I haven't folowed the leadership summit, to much time difference and don't know if some actions are planned
<DarwinSurvivor> no idea, I wasn't ever super-involved in the first place
